# Project Boat



## ZachMatthews (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey guys -

A friend and I got inspired by all the great boats on this site.  Andrew Wright (my buddy) found an old 15'4" highsider here in Georgia for a good price.  We're getting close to completion at this point, so I thought I'd share.  We made some decisions that we might do differently, but ultimately we're both pretty happy with our results.

Here's where we started:




















First we cleaned it, then we decked it.




























(Everything under the deck line got coated in elastomeric paint, and further we did our best to dry it in; all the drains are covered in ripped PVC, for instance, and the front deck is plugged and the rod holder tubes are capped.  The decks themselves are marine plywood.)

We made some modifications to the gunnel supports, making pass-through buttresses.










Then we glassed it all in:




























Naturally, next came sanding:










Then we painted.










Finally, we splatter-painted.  The masked areas are non-slip Interlux.




























So, that's more or less where we are now.  We have some things left to do.  We need to touch up our masks around the Gheenoe logo and re-splatter to make it even (it was opaque and hard to position).  We need to add our push pole clips, our rod-hanging hooks for the under-deck storage, and some padding over the buttresses so the rods don't knock when we run.

This is going to be a fly fishing boat, naturally.  We will probably add a stool-style poling platform to it soon.  Andrew has an 8hp 2-stroke Evinrude that we are getting set up; we have a faulty fuel line right now and need a new part, but when it ran for a few minutes, it more than pushed this roller-skate of a boat.

We're looking into painting the exterior - Andrew wants it to be a blue, and it's his boat. We thought we had a paint gun lined up but we may be rolling it on. For now, we've just waxed the original gel-coat, which is pretty uneven.

Anyway, thought I would share.  A much more complete step by step is on my site, but I am not sure if I am allowed to link here or not.

Best,
Zach


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

Nice work! 

I'm going to move this to the bragging spot... you have a lot to brag about! 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great work guys. Microskiff members, have not seen Zach's site check it out. Especially the fly fisherman. 

http://www.itinerantangler.com/

Zach, no problems linking sites here! I poked around your site but did not find the page so please post the link.


----------



## ZachMatthews (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Tom.

Here's the original thread:

http://www.itinerantangler.com/cgi-bin/board/YaBB.pl?num=1239671538/0

It's much longer.

Zach


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks awesome!   The 8th picture down of the rear deck and transom had me a little confused because it seems so much wider that I thought it was a different boat. ;D


----------



## ZachMatthews (Feb 8, 2007)

12mm lens - it distorts a lot. 

Zach


----------



## cut1duc (Jul 15, 2008)

Great looking boat! For first timers you can't tell, great new ideas that I haven't seen before. Your link on the whole story is great and shows alot more details. Very nice!


----------

